# Bald eagle hit by car



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

This really sad. Poor guy got hit on I-75. That's my brother-in-law holding it up. (He's 6' 3" tall BTW) It's getting mounted and displayed at the police station where he works. http://thenewsherald...d2584219589.txt


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Sad to see, but I bet it will be a cool mount.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree it will be cool. They need to hang the scales of justice from it's talons.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The school where my dad taught had a couple sitting in the biology class rooms and there was not much attention payed by anybody. That was 40 years ago. They were big and nice looking.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful birds. It's a shame to see one go like that.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm shocked! I figured in today"s world the Feds would have confiscated it.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Shocked too.... I know a comanche who almost went to federal prison for donating feathers to a museum in "exchange" for a cash donation.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good for that local police station. But, if it was me, I'd want a permit signed by Salazar himself.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Its too bad that it died that way but kinda cool your brother-in-law got to get that close to one and hold it. I think its great they can keep it on display at the station too.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

He is a diehard hunter and went through all the proper channels to do it. Not sure if it's been 100 % approved yet, but it sounded like they had a positive response. If it was you or I we'd be slapped with a huge fine and locked under the jail....LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Can you just imagine if they had followed the original plan and made the Turkey our national bird?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

ya! we would be eating eagles.......lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I heard they taste about the same....


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Like Chicken???


----------

